# Making Videos to help people figure the forum out



## NoobShooter (Sep 15, 2012)

I had made a video to help people figure the way to nominate slingshots.. I had noticed since I've been a member of the site that it seems the same people always nominate. Now I dont know if people have a hard time deciding or if they are not sure on the way to go about doing this, but I made a video to help. If you could just review the video and let me know what you think. I already posted this on the site, but I am posting it here to get your input.. thanks..


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Nice job! I added a new Videos section called Help Videos, and moved the one you added there. If you have others, feel free to add them.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

...anyone with both the knowledge & inspiration should conconsider doing "mobile" versions of these vids, too. There's always AT LEAST a few I'd love to nominate, but lack the expertise to do so via my phone. Myself & others, I'm sure, would be grateful...


----------



## NoobShooter (Sep 15, 2012)

NightKnight said:


> Nice job! I added a new Videos section called Help Videos, and moved the one you added there. If you have others, feel free to add them.


Thanks...



Tentacle Toast said:


> ...anyone with both the knowledge & inspiration should conconsider doing "mobile" versions of these vids, too. There's always AT LEAST a few I'd love to nominate, but lack the expertise to do so via my phone. Myself & others, I'm sure, would be grateful...


That seems a little complicated.. I've never nominated from my phone..


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Good call Noob Shooter! On the subject of phone noms....what if those people had a way to nominate the qualifying sling by name/post and a helpful member could do the work of creating the Nom post/pic on their behalf?


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Btoon...your ideas are as attractive as your slings, friend! If I ever figure out how to do it, I'D volunteer to do the work for members with less compatible phones (if such a thing exists), but for the time being, I'm lost...


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

Btoon84 said:


> Good call Noob Shooter! On the subject of phone noms....what if those people had a way to nominate the qualifying sling by name/post and a helpful member could do the work of creating the Nom post/pic on their behalf?


that sounds like a job for the mods. they can just edit the original post, why have a person with no mod editing creds do it ?

.

.

.

i just thought of something, you may need to do a help video in helping to explain how the help videos work. some people still view the computer as a typewriter with pictures on it.


----------



## NoobShooter (Sep 15, 2012)

On my Iphone, I always scroll to the bottom and click on Full mode instead of mobile mode. After that it works the same as the computer.. I can open two tabs on the phone.. Push my finger on the address bar and select copy, jump over and paste it on the post area.. And do the same thing with the picture. Safari works just like google chrome..


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Thank you, thank you. When it comes to computers and electronics, I'm kindergarten level. I'm going to give this a try next month.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Imperial said:


> Btoon84 said:
> 
> 
> > Good call Noob Shooter! On the subject of phone noms....what if those people had a way to nominate the qualifying sling by name/post and a helpful member could do the work of creating the Nom post/pic on their behalf?
> ...


What up Impman!? There would be no need to edit someone's post. The person could post whatever they wanted. And if it was a legit Nom, a gooddo'er could just make the formal Nom with a nice pic and a link. Mods... Can delete multiple noms from doogooders if it happens.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

@NoobShooter- i think im one of the last dying breed that still only use thier cell phone for making calls and text messaging. im sooo late 90's . 

@ Btoon- whats up you slingshot palm swell laminating mad man ! i just figured it be easier if it was left up to the mods. after all, they are mods and are here to keep the forum looking slick.


----------



## NoobShooter (Sep 15, 2012)

mr. green said:


> Thank you, thank you. When it comes to computers and electronics, I'm kindergarten level. I'm going to give this a try next month.


Your welcome and hope to see your nomination next month. The admin of the site made a help section in the video area so thats were the video will be. If there is something on the site that you want to do that you dont know how. Just let me know and I can see if I can help.


----------

